

109 paying subscribers in the first month - obsurvey
http://obsurvey.blogspot.dk/2013/04/109-paying-subscribers.html

======
rex_gsd
I read that you spend 0 time on marketing, but how do people find your service
in the first place? Is it all organic searching or did you slowly gain
traction since 2007 and spread by word of mouth?

I've got an online SaaS I just launched (a month ago) and am struggling to
figure out how to get people to even sign up for a free trial.

~~~
obsurvey
Originally I did spend some time trying to share knowledge about my service.
Haven't done so in 3-4 years.

When I did I was doing the usual crappy stuff, sharing on forums, as a
signature on posts, comments on reviews of other free survey solutions, and
the like. (As I mentioned I'm bad at marketing - so I'm not the best person to
answer your question)

If you read the firt part: [http://obsurvey.blogspot.dk/2013/03/how-i-was-
forced-to-crea...](http://obsurvey.blogspot.dk/2013/03/how-i-was-forced-to-
create-saas-business.html)

You'll see that the growth is mostly word of mouth.

~~~
rex_gsd
Thanks!

------
lawsonia
Congratulations. No wonder a neat service attracts so much attention.

